# Proposed Audio/AV Documents Standard



## museav (Nov 2, 2009)

InfoComm has a new proposed Standard that focuses on the documentation and some of the services that would typically be included in the scope of work of the design professionals on a project, therefore it may be of interest to both audio/AV professionals and those that hire them. It might be worth a read as an example of the documentation and related services defined to potentially be part of a an audio or AV project. It is available for review and public comment at InfoComm International Audiovisual (AV) Public Comment.


----------

